# Trovoada Gerês 26 de Julho 2012



## ajrebelo (26 Jul 2012 às 07:09)

Boas 

Hoje lá fui eu para o monte de Santa Isabel ver se via alguma trovoada, e não é que deu para ver  

Uma linha de instabilidade Passou a Este e a Sudeste do Monte de Santa Isabel que fica situado a sul do Gerês, desde as 2 da manhã foi possivel fazer alguns registos do que se passou.

Vou deixar aqui algumas fotos, das muitas que tirei



























Amanhã há mais 

Abraços


----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2012 às 08:02)

Belas foto ajrebelo! 

Gosto especialmente da primeira, parece ser um daqueles raios terra nuvem "originado" por alguma antena...muito bom!


----------



## Dan (26 Jul 2012 às 08:14)

Grandes fotos


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jul 2012 às 08:40)

Bom dia!
Grandes fotos! Sim senhor...
Por aqui também tivemos bastantes trovões, mas eu queria era dormir!


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jul 2012 às 08:56)

Belas fotos!  Aguardo pelas próximas!

Já pareces um "íman" de trovoadas...  Estás há pouco tempo por aí, e já lá vão 2 eventos com belas fotos!


----------



## supercell (26 Jul 2012 às 09:09)

Fotos muito boas!


----------



## Z13 (26 Jul 2012 às 10:22)

Bom, Rebelo... grandes fotos!!!

Estão fantásticas!!! Parabéns!


----------



## Johnny (26 Jul 2012 às 10:48)

Excelente!!


----------



## Norther (26 Jul 2012 às 11:35)

impecáveis


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2012 às 11:38)

Bom registo, boas fotos


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2012 às 11:44)

Grandes fotos amigo Rebelo!! é preciso um verdadeiro storm chaser cá de baixo para termos fotos de trovoadas ai do norte  mais fotos tuas se avizinham nas próximas horas


----------



## CptRena (26 Jul 2012 às 11:56)

Fotos fantásticas. Estou de acordo com o Snifa, a primeira foto parece mesmo um _upward lightning_.
Aqui estava nevoeiro, só se viam os flashes espalhados pelo céu.


----------



## vitamos (26 Jul 2012 às 11:58)

Fabulosos registos


----------



## under (26 Jul 2012 às 12:05)

CptRena disse:


> Fotos fantásticas. Estou de acordo com o Snifa, a primeira foto parece mesmo um _upward lightning_.
> Aqui estava nevoeiro, só se viam os flashes espalhados pelo céu.



Tipo este?

http://vimeo.com/45802701#at=0


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jul 2012 às 12:19)

Belas fotos Rebelo A primeira principalmente foi a que mais me surpreendeu, nota-se perfeitamente que é um raio ascendente.

Estou de acordo com o ecobcg, tu atrais as trovoadas! Quer onde tu estejas, elas vão até ti

Bons registos


----------



## stormy (26 Jul 2012 às 12:36)

Lindissimas fotos...que maravilha


----------



## MSantos (26 Jul 2012 às 13:23)

Imagens fantásticas , gosto especialmente da primeira


----------



## ajrebelo (26 Jul 2012 às 14:35)

Boas

Obrigado pelos comentários, aqui fica mais umas imagens.

Entre dar os almoços e os jantares fui em busca durante a tarde do sitio prefeito para estar de noite com vista para E, SE, N, NE.






















Abraços


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jul 2012 às 15:32)

Muito Bom trabalho!!! Grandes fotos


----------



## Rain (26 Jul 2012 às 20:11)

Muito bom! grande qualidade de fotos!
Apesar de estar em Braga e pelos relatos a coisa esteve "feia" a partir das 06.00h em diante, o sono foi mais forte 
Espero que hoje a "coisa" seja mais cedo


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Jul 2012 às 21:19)

Lindissímas e magnificas fotos!!!

A natureza é espectacular!!!!


----------



## amarusp (28 Jul 2012 às 02:16)

Exelentes capturas. parabens!!


----------

